# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  32 Days until Calabash Bay for us!!!

## Spiff

Just thirty two days until we visit Treasure Beach to celebrate my 50th Birthday.  I've got myself and my wife, plus three other couples coming with us to stay in Doubloon.   Half of the other couples have never been to Jamaica before, and I had to use a crow bar to convince the other half to agree to stay outside of an AI for the first time.  My wife included.    Now that it's getting closer, we are ALL getting super excited.  Since this board hasn't had a real post since late May, I was hoping to kick start one to help me survive this last month before we go  :Smile: 

I know September is an off time of year and also the height of hurricane season, but its when my 50th birthday happens, and that is the main reason I was able to persuade everyone that the bus ride from MBJ , and the trying out of something new and different  would be worth it.  We did a day trip to TB last December, and I just knew I had to come back for a real visit.   I'm hoping this will be the first of many, and that the AI folks I normally vacation with will see the wisdom of branching out.

We splurged and are staying at Doubloon, which, from looking at the pictures, we are all very happy about.   Mostly though, I'm looking forward to exploring the area, and a little bit of St. Bess also.  In the past we have spent more than a few fun filled days at the Pelican Bar, and we definitely look forward to doing that again also. 

We (me especially!)  welcome any advice or tidbits of info that anyone is willing to give.  

A couple of random questions that someone may know the answer to:    :Big Grin: 

Can you get Tito's Vodka in Jamaica?  Asking for a friend.   Megamart?  Black River?

Do y'all think a Megamart stop is a good idea? Or just let the Villa staff handle everything?

Where is Likkle Diamond?

Is it pretty easy to get case beer in TB?  Redstripe, Redstripe Light, and Dragon Stout?   

Also, the Vodka friend asked me to enquire about Miller Lite?  Pretty sure I know the answer to this one, but she wanted me to ask anyway.

Thanks in advance everyone!  As you can tell, I am really Jonesing for this trip.

Spiff

----------


## JitterBug

it will be deader than a doornail in treasure beach during your stay. . . . dead.

----------


## TAH

You'll love it. Go to Smurf's, rent scooters and explore. I highly recommend scootering up to Lovers Leap, it's a short trip well worth taking. We ended up driving up there a few times just to enjoy the ride... 
You could also check out Ft. Charles beach, just a bit north of Billy Bay, it's totally desolate and undeveloped but can be a bit creepy.

----------


## TAH

> it will be deader than a doornail in treasure beach during your stay. . . . dead.


And this is 100% true.

----------


## Spiff

> it will be deader than a doornail in treasure beach during your stay. . . . dead.


Knew that going in...  Thanks.

----------


## Spiff

TAH, we were already considering taking scooters to Lover's Leap.  I think your recommendation may have sealed it.   Have you ever stopped in Southfield to eat or get a Redstripe?

----------


## TAH

Maybe? I really don't know where Southfield is.

edit: get scooters fairly early in your trip, you will want them. Just plan to keep them the whole time, and work out a special rate with Kevin at Smurfs. Trust me, you will not return them before you have to...

----------


## johng

Hi Spiff,

Sounds like you will have an awesome 50th!!!

My reflections on your post.

Treasure Beach is a great place and is managed by business owners that want tourists to be happy with their stay and to come back. Jason Henzell runs an organization called BREDS that is the development group for the area. He also runs a hotel called Jakes and a bar called Jack Sprat both very popular spots. I have never stayed there but it is often a place where something is going on.

I have stayed at Sunset Resort & Villa's run by an American guy and his Jamaican wife. His name is Kory South and his place serves good food especially fresh caught fish. Also if Deep Sea Fishing is of interest Kory can hook you up.

Although there are no 7 mile beaches in TB there are some very nice smaller ones that anybody local can point out. Be aware that there are some rip currents some places that can be dangerous so be careful in the sea.

I have never rented a scooter in Jamaica but the roads everywhere on the island are pretty rough and vehicles really rip, you are on the other side of the road so not a good place to be after a Red Stripe or Rum Punch.

Appleton Estate Tour is pretty interesting, Lover's Leap, Black River (the town & the river) are a short ride (2-3 hours), Negril isn't too far either if your friends need or want to see that???

All in all you should have a nice visit to Treasure Beach.

Have fun!!!

----------


## BCBud-D



----------


## hey_mon

Looks amazing Spiff!!!  Great way to usher in the next 50 years...hahaha.  Please take and post lots of picks and your best memories, restaurants, etc.  we are going to Katamah in Treasure a Beach in February for the first time so look forward to any info!  Cheers to a great Earthday celebration and here's to 50 more!

----------


## johng

hey_mon,
You will love Treasure Beach. Don't know Katamah but bet it is a great spot. TB is much different than Negril and has it's own kind of beauty and charm. If you want to do day trips you can or just hang out and enjoy the day. I have stayed at Sunset Resort & Villa's and always a lot of Canadians stay there. The guy who owns the place, Kory South is very helpful so you should stop by for a drink or try their food. Two doors down is Jakes and Jack Sprat two very popular spots in TB.
The Appleton Estate Tour is worth it and their gift shop has some rums that I have not seen offered anywhere else for sale so if you are big on rum it is a fun visit, about 2 hours from TB.

All the best!!

----------


## Spiff

We are actually planning to try to watch NFL games at  Sunset Resort on Sunday, as we will be at Doubloon, right up the beach.   We heard a rumor that Sunset Resort will show NFL games at the bar if you ask.  Anyone ever do this?

----------


## hey_mon

Hoping for the quieter vibe you used to find in Negril!!!  Seems like a good way to end a three week stay on the island

----------


## johng

Yes Treasure Beach will be a nice spot to close three 3 weeks down. 1975 was my first visit to Negril and JA. Lot's have changed since then but that goes for everywhere I guess.

----------


## rustedduck

We spent a week in TB in April, and absolutely loved it.  Much more laid back than Negril.  Can't answer most of your questions,
but you need to stop for your case beer before arriving in TB.  I couldn't find it anywhere.  In fact I would stop for all supplies before TB.
On the trip from Mobay - stop at Border Jerk up in the mountains - best jerk I've had so far in Jamaica.
Don't miss Eggy's bar on Frenchman's Beach.  If you like Pelican, you'll like Eggy's.
We didn't eat out all that often, but a couple of places worth mentioning are Frenchman's Reef, and right across the road from Frenchman's is Diners
Delight.  Great meals for about $500J, and nice outdoor dining area.  Also, Pardee's has a great omelet for breakfast.

----------


## Rumghoul

I think you will enjoy Treasure Beach - Dubloon looks really nice!  We have been renting a villa near Billys Bay for the last few years.  We always stop in Black River and stock up - water, beer, rum, wine, snacks - we let the villa cook do the bulk of the food stuff, but anything else we want we usually pick up.  Especially the drinks - the cook will have to take a route taxi to Black River to purchase your food and then haul everything back.  I feel it is easier if we have a driver and room to load up the trunk or back of van with the heavier stuff.  I cannot remember if they have Titos there or not - I am thinking they do, but cannot say for sure.  You may be able to pick it up at the airport?  

Happy Birthday and have a great time!

----------


## TAH

Don't eat at Frenchmans Reef. I got wicked food poisoning there that incapacitated me for over a week.

----------


## Spiff

Hi Rumghoul.  I do think we may do the Megamart run or else stop in Black River.   We will probably bring a couple of handles of Titos with us from the states.  I'm sure we will have no problem getting rid of any we have left over by the end of the week.  I have some  unlocked cell phones, so Im thinking I'll pick up some SIMs also and loan them out to the group so we can keep track of each other.  

TAH,  I want no part of food poisoning.  I got "something" in June that my doc thinks was a food borne illness from Puerto Rico.  I was there for work, in a very nice hotel, and working in downtown San Juan, so I don't know how I got it.... Long story short, I exited June 18lbs lighter than I entered it.  It's was only about three weeks ago I started to feel like it was really over, and that I was back to normal.  Good news is that I'm down a total of 24lbs now, weigh less than 200 lbs for the first time in 15 years. And I'm eating a lot better.   

Bad news is that I need to buy all new shorts and swimsuits for the trip. LOL...

----------


## TAH

I do recommend a stop at Bluefields Beach on the way there, it isn't out of the way by much and is well worth the side trip. Especially if you get there at high tide.

----------

